# DNP and T3 together?



## Beti ona (Aug 29, 2022)

Conciliador



> It's not quite clear that DNP decreases T3 levels in practice. Theres a case study that's often posted as evidence for this, but I'm of the opinion that the bodybuilders in question had low thyroid levels not because of the DNP, but because they were taking T3 during their cycle. Exogenous T3 definitely will suppress endogenous production. I had a Norwegian translate the paper for me and it was unclear why they had low thyroid levels. They didn't test for reverse thyroid when they could have, which would have made the cause clearer.
> 
> I also have a friend who's a doctor of internal medicine who ran 600mg/day for 3-4 months (went from 320 lbs down to the mid 200's). He gave himself frequent blood tests and said his thyroid didn't budge. I'm just not convinced that DNP lowers thyroid levels. Even if it did, you can simply bump up your DNP dosage to keep weight loss humming along. This is what they did in the original research after they found that there was a rapidly developing tolerance to the drug in the first couple of weeks. They just upped the dosage a little to overcome the tolerance. No one was given thyroid, even though subjects were kept on the drug for many months at a time to over a year. I like this option because thyroid is notoriously catabolic. I think it's generally best to just leave it alone.



*Simkins S 1937 Dinitrophenol and desiccated thyroid in the treatment of
obesity. JAMA 108:2110–2119*



> The extra energy of metabolism is derived mainly from fat and practically not at all from protein or carbohydrate. Consequently, dinitrophenol in therapeutic dosage produces no breakdown of significant amounts of body protein, even with patients on an inadequate protein intake. This is in marked contrast with the very consdierable increase in nitrogen excretion observed in patients undergoing treatment with thyroid. The fat is used completely and satisfactorily broken down, as no ketone bodies are found in urine. There is a no hyperlipidemia or constant change in the fixed and fatty acids of the blood.


----------

